

Only 1/3 of iOS users have installed Google Maps - kentf
http://a16z.com/2015/01/30/a16z-podcast-mobile-is-eating-the-world-and-apple-is-gobbling-fastest/

======
kentf
I found that stat crazy! We are so caught up in the SV echo chamber that it
almost doesn't seem believable. However, just strengthens Apple's position
given their breakthrough year.

